# Lefton Figurines?



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently blundered across the 'Colonial Village' Lefton figurines as part of my search for distinctive characters.

These are claimed to be 2.75 inches tall, making them 'G scale-ish,' but is that really the case?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280943153577?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/112317066674?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Side note: it can take a lot of searching to find G scale priests/pastors. Plenty of religious figures - some 'unusual,' but the vast majority are too large or too small.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It looks like your links got hijacked by some online marketing boulderdash.
PS, Mine did too. Something fishy going one here with the eBay links from MLS.

They look good with only a slight caricature. 5'6" in 1:24

Use Ebay serch for: 

Lefton Colonial Village Figure 00967 
Lefton Colonial Village Figure 07777

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

This one looks like it is from the same series but the height is not mentioned
A railway guy with lantern!

Ebay Search: Lefton Colonial Village Figurines 00972










Andrew


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, there are several Lefton figures that could work - if the size was right.

What prompted this was a search for a cleric figure to occupy the 'St Georges Church' I'd bought. As noted, priest/preacher figures are scarce.

For a time, I was considering bidding on one of these sets:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preacher-Saints-And-Sinners-7-Piece-PVC-Figure-Set-DC-Direct/272631748996?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D40130%26meid%3Def7e66fea9b84c088aea31daa6d420ab%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D201886519136

I vaguely remember the 'Preacher' comic's from many years ago (definitely adult material). A preacher with an eye patch had character, and the undead types didn't phase me. Ultimately, though, multiple comparisons convinced me these figures were too big - 1/18 at best, maybe even 1/12.


----------

